

Windows vs Unix system count. - arunagarwal

Windows vs Unix system count.
Just got in debate that around the world including PCs and Servers which operating system used most. 
Any ideas?? Any links??
======
davidcollantes
UNIX? What do you mean? I doubt this entry will go anywhere, but you might
want to restate it.

